# صلاة جميلة اوووى



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*"يا رب ماذا أطلب منك وأنت لم تدعني معوزا شيئا من أعمال كرامتك ، أنت يا*
*رب  ترعاني فلا يعوزني شيء ، كل ما أعطيتني حتى الآن كثير عليّ ، أعطيتني*
*فـوق ما  أطلب وفـوق ما أستحق بحيث أشعر بفيـض منك*

*لا ينقصه شيء يزاد*
*عليه .. ثم  إنني يا رب لا أعرف ما هو الصالح لي لأطلبه ، أنت الذي تعرف ما*
*أحتاج أنا إليه  وتعطيني إياه دون أن أطلب ! جرأة مني أن أذكّرك بما يحسن*
*في عينيك أن تعمله  لأجلي حسب وفرة حنان أبوتك ، كل ما أطلبه هو أن تغفر لي*
*خطاياي ، كذلك أطلب  ملكوتك في حياتي كما سبق أن علمتنا "لا تهتموا بما*
*للغد" "أطلبوا أولا ملكوت  الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم" ... كذلك أنا يا*
*رب في خجل أن أطلب على الرغم مما  اقترفته من خطايا ! استحي من الطلب وقد*
*خالفت الكثير من وصاياك وقصّرت في  واجباتي من نحوك ولم تعد لي دالة أطلب*
*بها شيئا ، الخجل يغطي وجهي وتذكر خطاياي  يعقد لساني عن الطلب ، أنت تعرف*
*يا رب كل شيء وأيضا كيف أطلب شيئا جديدا وأنا لم  أشكر على عطاياك السابقة*
*؟! ... أقول "باركي يا نفسي الرب وكل ما في باطني  ليبارك اسمه القدوس .*
*باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي كل إحساناته" . أنت يا رب قد  أعطيتني الكثير*
*والكثير ولم أشكر بعد على كل ما غرقتني به من كرمك فليتني أحيا  حياة الشكر*
*لا الطلب ! أقول مع المرتل في المزمور "بماذا أكافئ الرب عن كل ما  أعطانيه*
*؟! كأس الخلاص آخذ وباسم الرب أدعو .. قدام كل شعبه *​


----------



## menacontrol (18 يوليو 2010)

فعلا صلاة جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

بس الترنيمة بقى متزعليش منى الكلام جميل جدا بس مش حبيت اللحن
ودة راى متواضع يعنى

ربنايعوضك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أغسطس 2010)

menacontrol قال:


> فعلا صلاة جميلة جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> بس الترنيمة بقى متزعليش منى الكلام جميل جدا بس مش حبيت اللحن
> ودة راى متواضع يعنى
> ...


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## DODY2010 (25 أغسطس 2010)

امين صلاه جميله


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2010)

*
آميـــــــــــــن

شكرا جدا

رااائعه

الرب يبارككم
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> امين صلاه جميله


*امين*
*ميرسي *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> آميـــــــــــــن
> 
> شكرا جدا
> ...


*ميرسي ليك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## christianbible5 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*اختي +Roka_Jesus+...*
*صلاة قمة في الروعة...*
*



كل ما أعطيتني حتى الآن كثير عليّ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


>





> *أنت يا رب قد أعطيتني الكثير
> والكثير ولم أشكر بعد على كل ما غرقتني به من كرمك فليتني أحيا حياة الشكر
> لا الطلب*



*شكرا والرب يباركك...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اختي +roka_jesus+...*
> *صلاة قمة في الروعة...*
> 
> [/size]
> *شكرا والرب يباركك...*


*ميرسي لذوقك*
*نورتني*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله يا روكا 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله يا روكا
> ربنا يعوضك​


*امين*
*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------

